# Speedcubeshop Fall open (is anyone else going)



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 22, 2022)

I am going to the speedcubeshop Fall open Is anyone else going and are you doing the competition (I am)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 22, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> I am going to the speedcubeshop Fall open Is anyone else going and are you doing the competition (I am)


I think @Eli Apperson is going


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 22, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I think @Eli Apperson is going


i would have gone but too far tbh


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 22, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> i would have gone but too far tbh


Same.


----------

